# Gewicht Sunringle Ryde XMB



## xstream301 (30. Januar 2010)

Gude,

hat jemand ne Gewichtsangabe der Sunringle Ryde XMB die auf den Low Price Cube Bikes verbaut sind? Wenigstens in etwa ?


Gruß


----------



## mossoma (31. Januar 2010)

xstream301 schrieb:


> Gude,
> 
> hat jemand ne Gewichtsangabe der Sunringle Ryde XMB die auf den Low Price Cube Bikes verbaut sind? Wenigstens in etwa ?
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spirello (31. Januar 2010)

Hab sie zufällig gerade hier stehen und schnell nochmal die Küchenwaage geholt. So leicht wie bei Mossoma sind meine Sunringle Ryde XMB (Modeljahr 2009) leider nicht 

Vorderrad - 920g
Hinterrad - 1156g

Hätte mich auch gewundert, ist ja doch eine recht einfache Felge mit noch einfacheren Lagern.


----------



## xstream301 (31. Januar 2010)

hmm mal gucken will mein ams von 13,75 auf unter 12 kilo bringen...


----------



## spirello (31. Januar 2010)

xstream301 schrieb:


> hmm mal gucken will mein ams von 13,75 auf unter 12 kilo bringen...



Das wird bestimmt schwierig. Es stellt sich da auch die Frage nach dem Sinn, vor allem wenn man das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis und den Verwendungszweck des AMS im Auge behält. Trotzdem viel Erfolg.


----------



## xstream301 (1. Februar 2010)

hast recht... hab eben ma nachgerechnet... unter 12 wird schwer, wobei ich nicht weiß was die "gammel anbauteile" an meinem ams wiegen... 
zB diese Ready for Race stütze + der billige sattel,
die billigen shimano klickies,
die deore kurbel,
kassete + kette hg 53
syntace 119


könnte schon noch was gehn






http://mhw-bike-house.de/shop/data/images-gg/amspro125white.jpg


----------



## mossoma (1. Februar 2010)

Nimm nur leichtere Laufräder und 2 Kilo abnehmen.


----------



## xstream301 (1. Februar 2010)

Naja, 

Sattel
Sattelstütze
Kurbel
Kassette+Kette

werden auf kurz oder lang wohl durch XT/Syntace/Selle ersetzt.

Beim Laufradsatz muss ich mir was überlegen... das mit dem abnehmen ist zurzeit eh schon verordnet worden xD


----------



## fp50beh (15. März 2011)

ein neues Rad in kilos abspecken lohnt meist nicht. entweder man gibt gleich ne mark mehr aus und kauft das nächst höhere modell oder man kauft nach verschleiß vernünftig nach. allein kurbel, kasette, gabel rechtfertigt meist den nächst höheren kauf. der rest (was das gewicht angeht) is doch eh rille oder denkst du, dein körper hat probleme 1-2kg mehr zu bewegen?! oder verdienst du dein geld mit radfahren?


----------



## Cortina (15. März 2011)

xstream301 schrieb:


> Gude,
> hat jemand ne Gewichtsangabe der Sunringle Ryde XMB die auf den Low Price Cube Bikes verbaut sind? Wenigstens in etwa ?
> Gruß



Hab gerade ein Paar vom Rad meiner besseren Hälfte runtergeschmissen und dabei spaßeshalber mal gewogen 

VR 1070gr
HR 1260gr

Gewicht incl. Schnellspanner.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Stan_Ef (15. März 2011)

Sunringle Ryde XMB ist eh der letze Dreck.

Ich habe 3 Sätze auf Garantie innerhalb kürzester Zeit zerschossen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (15. März 2011)

Incl. Bremsscheiben nehme ich an?!?
Grüße Beppe


Cortina schrieb:


> Hab gerade ein Paar vom Rad meiner besseren Hälfte runtergeschmissen und dabei spaßeshalber mal gewogen
> 
> VR 1070gr
> HR 1260gr
> ...


----------



## Cortina (15. März 2011)

Beppe schrieb:


> Incl. Bremsscheiben nehme ich an?!?
> Grüße Beppe



Nein natürlich ohne Bremsscheiben und auch ohne Schlauch und Mantel aber mit Schnellspanner.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Beppe (15. März 2011)

Wow, so schwer.!?! Da bin ich echt baff.
Dank Dir für die Info.
Grüße Beppe


----------



## Cortina (15. März 2011)

Beppe schrieb:


> Wow, so schwer.!?! Da bin ich echt baff.
> Dank Dir für die Info.
> Grüße Beppe


Na ja die Schellspanner sind auch der einfachsten Art und wiegen bestimmt schon 100-150gr. Aber der LRS ist wirklich extrem schwer und schlecht. Hab ein paar DT Swiss XR20 draufgezogen und somit ca. 500gr Gewicht am Bike abgespeckt!

Grüße
Guido


----------



## chrisle (16. März 2011)

was hat dich das gekostet & welche reifen fährst du damit?
finde den LRS irgendwie nicht zu kaufen ...
bekomme ja diese woche auch mein HPC - finds schon pervers, da kauft man einen leichten carbon rahmen und bekommt  >2kg schwere laufräder dazu.


----------



## Cortina (16. März 2011)

chrisle schrieb:


> was hat dich das gekostet & welche reifen fährst du damit?
> finde den LRS irgendwie nicht zu kaufen ...
> bekomme ja diese woche auch mein HPC - finds schon pervers, da kauft man einen leichten carbon rahmen und bekommt  >2kg schwere laufräder dazu.


Den DT SWISS XR20 hab ich aus der Werkstatt meines Bike Händlers des Vertrauens  Diese stammen von einem Scott Scale. Ist wohl deren OEM LRS. Ich hab mit den RWS Schnellspannern 200 bezahlt. War ein Schnäppchen und eigentlich nicht geplant. Auf ein Stereo würd ich die nicht auziehen, auf dem Rad von meiner besseren Hälfte sind die 2.25 NobbyNic drauf. Das HPC gibt es ja auch mit DT Swiss LRS, kostet halt mehr. Hol Dir doch fürs Stereo die V-Two.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisle (16. März 2011)

Danke für die Antwort. 
Was sind die v- two?
Und welche reifengrosse fährst du an deinem HPC? 

Gruss


----------



## Stan_Ef (16. März 2011)

chrisle schrieb:


> Was sind die v- two?




http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=283292

Das sind V-Two.

Habe ich auch bestellt...


----------



## chrisle (16. März 2011)

Aber die sind ja kaum leichter als die sunringle?


----------



## Stan_Ef (16. März 2011)

Aber definitiv stabiler und die Lager fressen nicht laufend...


----------



## chrisle (16. März 2011)

Ok damit hatte ich an meinem 2010er Stereo keine Probleme. 
Ich denke man kann locker 500g mit lr aus dem mittleren Preis Segment sparen


----------



## Cortina (16. März 2011)

chrisle schrieb:


> Ok damit hatte ich an meinem 2010er Stereo keine Probleme.
> Ich denke man kann locker 500g mit lr aus dem mittleren Preis Segment sparen


Ich denke am Stereo ist ein LRS von ca. 1800gr schon angepasst. Mein original PWD1600 wiegt auch um die 1750gr. Ich fahre die 2.4 FatAlbert. 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## chrisle (14. Juni 2011)

Gestern nachgewogen: das vr wiegt 920g ohne schnellspanner 
Hinterrad kommt heute Abend runter. 
Danach kommen die Dinger in eBay!


----------



## LTD_CC (14. Juni 2011)

Meine waren vorn 920, hinten 1170g. Sind auch über eBay weg. Für den Erlös gab es ein paar DT Swiss XR400 Felgen mit XT Naben, 400g weniger.


----------



## chrisle (14. Juni 2011)

LTD_CC schrieb:


> Meine waren vorn 920, hinten 1170g. Sind auch über eBay weg. Für den Erlös gab es ein paar DT Swiss XR400 Felgen mit XT Naben, 400g weniger.



Für wie viel hast du sie verkauft?

Hinterrad: 1122g


----------



## LTD_CC (14. Juni 2011)

Habe mit Felgenband gewogen, das macht noch ein paar Gramm.
Habe den LRS bei Ebay für 150 Sofortkaufen abgegeben. Ungefahren (nur Testrunde) und ohne Schnellspanner. Die hab ich erstmal behalten (leichter und farblich passender am Rad als die XT Schnellspanner).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snooze (14. Juni 2011)

LTD_CC schrieb:


> Habe mit Felgenband gewogen, das macht noch ein paar Gramm.
> Habe den LRS bei Ebay für 150 Sofortkaufen abgegeben. Ungefahren (nur Testrunde) und ohne Schnellspanner. Die hab ich erstmal behalten (leichter und farblich passender am Rad als die XT Schnellspanner).



Die Schnellspanner kannste aber in die Tonne kloppen, die spannen nämlich nicht, sondern öffnen sich nur selbsttätig (war zumindest bei mir so).


----------



## Themeankitty (16. Juni 2011)

snooze schrieb:


> Die Schnellspanner kannste aber in die Tonne kloppen, die spannen nämlich nicht, sondern öffnen sich nur selbsttätig (war zumindest bei mir so).




Mein Freud hat auch die Sunringle Schnellspanner bei dem hatten die sich auch 2 mal Selbstständig geöffnet!


----------



## LTD_CC (16. Juni 2011)

Klingt ja nicht so doll... Bis jetzt halten die Teile, habe aber manchmal ein "schwammiges Gefühl" am VR. Vielleicht nehm ich doch lieber wieder die XTs.
Ein Vorteil der Sunringle Spanner ist aber definitiv, das die sich auf Grund des gebogenen Hebels besser positionieren lassen.


----------



## TSBiker (5. November 2012)

LTD_CC schrieb:


> Meine waren vorn 920, hinten 1170g. Sind auch über eBay weg. Für den Erlös gab es ein paar DT Swiss XR400 Felgen mit XT Naben, 400g weniger.



Mit welchen Naben habt ihr das gemessen? Am Rad meiner Frau sind nun leider auch die Sun Ringle Felgen, aber in Kombination mit XT Naben. Dank der Rapid Rob (720g/Stk) von Cube und den NoName Schläuchen (210g/Stk) sind die Räder ganz schön schwer. Ich frag mich allerdings, welcher LRS denn für wenig Geld leichter ist, denn Mavic Crossride ist mit 1920g dann in Summe gerade mal 150g leichter, was nicht wirklich viel ist...


----------



## rosso19842 (12. November 2012)

Das rad auf 12 kilo zu bekommen ist kein problem wenn man genug geld hat

ich würde auf jedenfall ein gescheiten Lrs drauf machen z.b.:crest/hope
ist leicht und kostet nicht viel!noch ein paar light schläuche rein und schon hast du ein haufen gespart!denk mal 600 gr könnten drin sein.der Sattel ist sau schwer(ca.280gr)....am lenker und vorbau kann man auch en bisl was sparen.1 kilo sollte auf jedenfall gehen!hab auch noch ein Lrs crest/hope schwarze felgen weisse speichen....gebrauchter zustand.lass den grad zentrieren dann geht er zum Verkauf.


----------



## Kkangpae (6. April 2013)

weiß einer ob die Felgen des "tollen" 2,3kg Laufradsatzes taugen? Bin am überlegen, meine im Keller liegenden mit anderen Naben + Speichen bestücken (zu lassen) und als 2. LRS für Straße aufzubauen.

Die Naben taugen ja mal gar nichts...

Mit 18mm Maulweite könnte man ja noch 2,25" aufziehen (war ursprünglich ja auch drauf), aber ich wollte eher in Richtung 1,5 - 1,9".


----------

